# Cypripedium guttatum and macranthum



## yijiawang (Oct 4, 2007)

I taked them in June this year, Beijing China.


----------



## Heather (Oct 4, 2007)

Are these in situ or in your garden?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2007)

Also very nice. Thank you for sharing photos.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you very much! I always like to see photos of the plants in their native places.

Ron


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 4, 2007)

Wonderful photos! That first flower is such a tiny treasure.


----------



## yijiawang (Oct 4, 2007)

Heather said:


> Are these in situ or in your garden?



In situ

I have not so large garden...lol, though it is my dream.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 4, 2007)

Very nice - love to see pics like this - THANKS!!


----------



## Heather (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I have a colleague at work who (native plant conservation organization) who regularly travels to China and I have shared your photos with him.


----------



## TheLorax (Oct 7, 2007)

You have shared more beautiful photos! Thank you.


----------

